# Promo cards - Rider $20, You $5



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't get the logic of me paying for promo cards that entice drivers to drive for Uber. Why on earth would I want to create more competition for myself ??? Yet that's the only type of card Uber provides and you can't change it.

I do however understand the value of creating more riders and getting $5 for every new rider.

So I made my own promo cards, that just offer the $20 ride promo with my code as a $5 referral. I can email you the right size artwork if you want, just $10. Just send me a PM with your promo code. Here's what they look like (with a dummy code)


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I've used my code on my wife's uber account and she got the $20 off first ride. 
I've yet to seen my $5 credit though. I've been ubered, yet again.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

I've seen $5 credits come thru and get paid to me. Seems an easy way to pick up a few bucks.


----------



## Naomi Gius (Apr 28, 2015)

I have personally watched people enter my code and I gave them a ride and they told me it was definitely free at the end of the ride but yet I was never paid for it. How do you keep track of this?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Why not use your rider promo code?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Naomi Gius said:


> I have personally watched people enter my code and I gave them a ride and they told me it was definitely free at the end of the ride but yet I was never paid for it. How do you keep track of this?


I figure they've probably got the system set up to randomly filter out a percentage of driver payments for referrals. Maybe delete 70% of referral payments and actually pay out 30% of them. This would be enough to keep regular referral card givers interested, and the ones who only occasionally give out cards would just think that the recipients never used them. How could drivers ever discover this ruse? It's a perfect cost saving exercise. And if drivers complain, just blame it on a system error. Genius!


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

That's all we get? A measly $5 bucks?

Why did I just order 500 cards from Vistaprint


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

JWBurns said:


> That's all we get? A measly $5 bucks?
> 
> Why did I just order 500 cards from Vistaprint


You ordered 500 cards?

HAHAHAHAHAHA!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!
HOHOHOHO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHOHOHOHO!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhaaaaaaaa!

IM LAUGHING AT YOU!

HAHAHAHAHAHA!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!
HOHOHOHO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHOHOHOHO!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhaaaaaaaa


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

Well with the Vistaprint discount code I had, one activated card will make up for the cost. Laugh away ******bag.


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

I ordered 2,000 cards and post them on random bulletin boards at work, grocery stores etc. I have the kind that say "Free Ride" and the Uber logo in the back. One night between rides, I stood on a street corner downtown passing them out. I got 3 signups in my check that week ($15). 

I also tend to make sure everyone in the car has the app on their phone. If not, I give them a card, and have had people say, "oh I guess that's how were getting back home" meaning they would have the person in their party without the app, download it and use it to get a free ride later that night. 

I need to pass out more cards but, it's a good tool. I probably would have had them printed with my rider referral code, rather than my driver code, if I had realized that free rides (as a pax) are worth more than the $5 driver code referral.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I ordered 500 cards and it has paid for itself already and I barely pass them out. I need to really get out there and give them all away.


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

Uber had a promotion session down here and handed out boxes of cards (same ones pictured above). Ran them thru a ink jet printer with my code. 1000 with passenger code 1000 with driver code.

Hand out about 1000 cards per night standing outside the football wearing an Uber t-shirt.
6 weeks later I still get referral credits.
Me and another driver are getting beer coasters printed up. 12,000 each at .04c a piece.
I handed out boxes of Uber ones (with their code) and pubs are more than happy to take them.
A box of 250 coasters is 10 bux, only takes 1 sign up to pay for a box.
I'll use the $25 credit to hire myself to drive to the next pub, earning $20 cash per referral



Kalee said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA


You go enjoy yourself waiting aroung for a ping, while I ping myself earning $80 h/r with no pax


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep all my local bars love them, I know all the bartenders and they are happy to keep them on the bar for me.


----------



## KaleChevalier (Jun 23, 2015)

Where do you get these coasters made?


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Uber is offering partners 500 free referral cards, I just got an email with a link and code. It seems the link is specific for each partner ID, otherwise I would have shared the link. 

I will probably just print some myself if I can find a template. Uber operations seems pretty clumsy to me. I wish we were provided with a bit more information regarding projected demand by time and location.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

marty said:


> Uber is offering partners 500 free referral cards, I just got an email with a link and code. It seems the link is specific for each partner ID, otherwise I would have shared the link.
> 
> I will probably just print some myself if I can find a template. Uber operations seems pretty clumsy to me. I wish we were provided with a bit more information regarding projected demand by time and location.


They normally go through vista print


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JWBurns said:


> That's all we get? A measly $5 bucks?
> 
> Why did I just order 500 cards from Vistaprint


Same reason you're driving for Uber.


----------



## chattydriver (Jul 30, 2015)

Where do I find my promo code for riders? All I see is codes for inviting drivers...


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

chattydriver said:


> Where do I find my promo code for riders? All I see is codes for inviting drivers...


Its the same code. If you download and install the uber rider app then login with the same credentials you use for the partner app you can even text them a link with your referral code embedded in it that will provide new users with the 20 first use credit.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

franklin said:


> I don't get the logic of me paying for promo cards that entice drivers to drive for Uber. Why on earth would I want to create more competition for myself ??? Yet that's the only type of card Uber provides and you can't change it.
> 
> I do however understand the value of creating more riders and getting $5 for every new rider.
> 
> So I made my own promo cards, that just offer the $20 ride promo with my code as a $5 referral. I can email you the right size artwork if you want, just $10. Just send me a PM with your promo code. Here's what they look like (with a dummy code)


POST # 1/franklin: What a nice ge$ture!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

g00r said:


> Uber had a promotion session down here and handed out boxes of cards (same ones pictured above). Ran them thru a ink jet printer with my code. 1000 with passenger code 1000 with driver code.
> 
> Hand out about 1000 cards per night standing outside the football wearing an Uber t-shirt.
> 6 weeks later I still get referral credits.
> ...


POST # 12/g00r: Hooray, Dinkum 'Strine
Grey Matter Turns
Antipersonnel LLC's lemons into 'LICIOUS
LEMONADE! Good on You, Matey.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

When you hand out these cards to strangers and the person gets their promo after their first 10 rides, wouldn't Uber show your full name? Was thinking of printing out cards but ... that makes me a bit hesitant.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

No Uber cards, when I get an Uber Pax, I just give them my Lyft card and tell them Uber drivers are going on strike, better download Lyft in case you need a ride.

$6.99 for 500 of them.


----------

